# x1600pro - no fan control or temperature monitoring



## frazered (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi,

is it possible to alter fan speeds for the x1600pro card? Specs below

just bought this card for my htpc and surprised I am not able to control the fan speeds as with my x800 card

are future releases planning to add this functionality?

if not are there any other options to slow my fan speeds down?

Thanks

------------------------------------------------------
Field	Value
Graphics Processor Properties	
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon X1600 Pro (RV530)
GPU Code Name	RV530
PCI Device	1002 / 71C2
Transistors	157 million
Process Technology	90 nm
Die Size	156 mm2
Bus Type	PCI Express x16 @ x16
Memory Size	256 MB
GPU Clock	500 MHz  (original: 500 MHz)
RAMDAC Clock	400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines	12
TMU Per Pipeline	1
Vertex Shaders	5  (v3.0)
Pixel Shaders	1  (v3.0)
DirectX Hardware Support	DirectX v9.0c
Pixel Fillrate	6000 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate	6000 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DDR2
Bus Width	128-bit
Real Clock	392 MHz (DDR)  (original: 400 MHz)
Effective Clock	784 MHz
Bandwidth	12.3 GB/s


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Feb 28, 2007)

What the card brand?

Some x1600pro card may don't have temperature/fan sensor/control chip.

It is depend on card manufacturer.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## frazered (Feb 28, 2007)

club3d


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmmm... I don't have any experience with Club3D vid cards but as for Sapphire X1600PROs, I believe they do have fan control/temp sensor. I know mine does. Sorry, wish I could be more helpfull.


----------



## mullered07 (Feb 28, 2007)

my old sapphire x1600 had fan control, maybe the club3d one cut it out/didnt enable it to save $ or somthing ? you could probably run that with some good passive cooling for a htpc  mmmm silent pc


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 28, 2007)

Also, have you tried running the latest ATITool or ATI Tray Tools program and playing around with the fan speed settings?


----------



## frazered (Feb 28, 2007)

cheers for the replies

I suspect that the card has had temp and fan control disabled or never enabled

the fan is bearable but not something for a htpc nor could i stand to have it in my main rig

have been thinking about removing or unplugging the fan, as this card is not going to be having a big workout in my htpc

the card itself has a pretty big vga cooling block with the fan on top see pic







so was considering taking the fan off and mounting a nexus 120mm fan underneath or to the side - what do you reckon?  main concern is the temps! which I will not be able to monitor !

or possibly undervolting the fan - need to look into that somehow...

opinions or comments welcomed!


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Mar 2, 2007)

frazered said:


> cheers for the replies
> 
> I suspect that the card has had temp and fan control disabled or never enabled
> 
> ...


You can try zalman VF900CU cooler?  Use arctic silver 5 and forget about temperature.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## frazered (Mar 2, 2007)

suppose i was looking for a no cost solution - the vf900cu is £20 here and that would bring the total cost of the card to £54 - i could sell the card and get a quieter one for that money

would it be safe to run with no fan or to replace the fan with a panaflo or nexus?


----------



## frazered (Mar 8, 2007)

update - undervolted the fan with this inline resistor from zalman that I had lying around 


http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/casefanaccessories/resistors


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Mar 10, 2007)

frazered said:


> update - undervolted the fan with this inline resistor from zalman that I had lying around
> 
> 
> http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/casefanaccessories/resistors


Is it work like you want to?

Thanks for sharing.

Regards,
Arto.


----------

